# Hi Everyone!



## Gong_fu_mayhem (Apr 4, 2007)

My name's Carl and I'm very happy to be here.  From the postings I've seen this looks like a great resource.

My background is mainly in Chinese martial arts.  I did kenpo karate when I was young and about six years ago I started practicing Taijiquan.  From there I worked with Shaolin long fist, xingyiquan, and baguazhang.  I have also trained with Hatsume Sensei's Bujinkan Taijitsu guys on the US west coast. I currently continue to practice baguazhang, xingyiquan and taijitsu. 

Thanks! xiexie! domo arigato!:ultracool


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello Carl, nice to have you here on MT! ... enjoy


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome Carl!  :wavey:


----------



## Zida'sukara (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Carl:wavey: . Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Drac (Apr 5, 2007)

Greetings Carl and Welcome to MT..Use the *Search *option to locate topics of interest..


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 5, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2007)

Gong_fu_mayhem said:


> I currently continue to practice baguazhang, xingyiquan


 
*YES!!!*

Another Internal CMA guy.... WELCOME TO MT.

If I may ask, what styles of Xingyiquan and Baguazhang?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## thardey (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Carl!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 6, 2007)

We are looking forward to your opinions.
Sean


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

_:asian:__Welcome to MT! 
_


----------

